# The Brothers Grimm (2005)



## dwndrgn (Sep 26, 2003)

This is an article found on the SciFi Channel's website, and this sounds like a very interesting film:

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-main.html?2003-09/26/10.00.film

* Bellucci Reloads Grimm *
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]Monica Bellucci (_The Matrix Reloaded_) has signed to play the evil queen in Terry Gilliam's fantasy film _The Brothers Grimm_, now shooting in Prague, _Variety_ reported. A Dimension Films-MGM co-production, _Brothers Grimm_ transforms the famed fairy-tale authors into traveling con artists who perform bogus exorcisms and pretend to protect people from enchanted creatures, until they encounter a real magical curse in a haunted forest, the trade paper reported.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]Bellucci will portray the forest's ruler, a woman who has found eternal life, but not eternal beauty, the trade paper reported. She turns to the forest in order to procure the young virgins whose blood she needs to stay lovely.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]_The Brothers Grimm_ stars Matt Damon, Heath Ledger and Jonathan Pryce. Written by Gilliam, Tony Grisoni and Ehren Kruger, the production is expected to continue through mid-November, the trade paper reported.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]Belluci also plays Mary Magdalene in Mel Gibson's controversial _The Passion_.[/font]


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 27, 2003)

That _does_ sound like it has possibilities.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 27, 2003)

Certainly does - you can't knock Terry Gilliam for his quirky stories - and Matt Damon is a superb actor.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 18, 2006)

*Brothers Grimm (2005)*

*I couldnt find a thread on this film so here goes:

Anybody seen it?

I have just got a copy and am going to watch it tomo but I have heard mixed reviews about it, most saying it isnt good and more of a childs movie...*


----------



## Teir (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

hmmmm, interested to hear any opinions also. Been meaning to see this one myself....


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

Yeh yet to see it but I know it got good wraps for the special effects/detail inputted into the film. I think the average critics score in OZ was 3- 3.5 stars out of 5.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> I think the average critics score in OZ was 3- 3.5 stars out of 5.


 
Yeah, I heard the Wizard gave it four stars, but the Wicked Witch of the West only gave it one and a half....

Wanted to see this one in the cinema but sadly missed it, so I'm waiting for the DVD. From what I've heard there were difficulties with the studio and that has resulted in an uneven film, but it still looks to be up my alley.


----------



## direghost (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

I saw it--like Culhwch says, it's very uneven.  Some scenes are classic Gilliam, just terrific and wonderful, others are so bad they just leave you with head shaking and a bewildered scowl.  On the whole, the good outweighs the bad though, so definitely watch it!


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*



			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> * most saying it isnt good and more of a childs movie...*


 
Oh, I wouldn't say that. Definitely has scenes in it that would horrify children. I don't really know who it was aimed at. Watching the trailers, I would have thought it was aimed at me, but when I saw it I concluded it didn't actually have any aim 
...as someone had dislodged its viewfinder and left it flailing wildly and misfiring.


----------



## Thadlerian (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

I think this film is, quite frankly, the worst film I've seen in my whole life. It might be possible that there have been worse ones that I have repressed, but I doubt it.

I saw Gilliam's 12 Monkeys, which was pretty good, and I expected something like that. But Brothers Grimm... urgh!

I think it's because it's so positively unfunny. It attempts to be funny all over the place, but most of it feels just embarrassing. The characters are clichéd way beyond reason and sanity. The concept had potential, but they wasted it all on some dumb plot about nobly saving this and that, and it all comes together happily in the end, when it turns out that the dead protagonist wasn't dead after all. And _that_ wasn't even a spoiler; you could see it coming all the way from the beginning.

And any hopes about it working as a children's movie evaporate when you get to scenes like the controversial kitten-in-grinder, which doesn't even contribute to the story.

Some bad movies you enjoy just because they're so bad. Brothers Grimm isn't even among those.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Yeh yet to see it but I know it got good wraps for the special effects/detail inputted into the film. I think the average critics score in OZ was 3- 3.5 stars out of 5.


*
To be honest Gollum I dont put much, if any, stock in what critics say, it seems to me nothing pleases them and most of them go out of thier way to be an ass. *


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*



			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> *To be honest Gollum I dont put much, if any, stock in what critics say, it seems to me nothing pleases them and most of them go out of thier way to be an ass. *


 
I'm with you fully on this one Kye, I can't stand a critic, most of them seem so up their own backsides and think that what they say is the most important thing you'll read, and that goes for critics in any profession, whether it be books, film, television, sport, music whatever, they all think their opinion reigns supreme!

No offence intended to those critics who are members of this site, I understand you have a job to do and to be honest, what a wonderful job it is!

xx


----------



## Lissa (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

I liked it when i saw it in the theater.  My mom and sister didn't like it though.  I thought it was a fun twist on the old fairy tales.  It really is just a light, entertaining movie.  If you are looking for something with more substance you will be disappointed.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

*Maybe I will save this film for a night of light hearted entertainment...

I am wary about watching it after what u said Thadlerian...
*


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

While it wasn't the worst movie that I've seen, it was all over the place. I tried to be funny, but I didn't laugh once. Some parts made no clear sense and the movie didn't flow. Damon and Ledger are very good actors but they were not utilized nor was their dialouge entertaining. The special effects were pretty much the same as any other movie in it's type of class, but for me it just was disapointing. I expected more.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

*Watched this film tonight, the only word I can use to describe it is DIRE.




*


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

Well, whatever you might say about the film, I still would like to watch it for myself and make my own mind up....maybe it has it`s funny spots?


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

*Everyone has different tastes in movies, maybe you will like it Denie.*


----------



## BookStop (Feb 13, 2007)

*Bridge to Terabithia*

Is it my imagination, or does the film trailer look nothing like the book? It will be interesitng to see if the trailer is misleading us into thinking the film is all fairytale creatures, or if the true meaning of the book comes through in the end.

Bridge to Terabithia (2007)


----------



## Pyan (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Bridge to Terabithia*

Occurred to me too, when I saw the trailer at the cinema. I do wish film-makers would leave perfectly good plots alone.


----------



## The_Warrior (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Bridge to Terabithia*

It is close to the book, The comershials just make it look like a whole diffrent movie. They try to trick you.


----------



## Dave (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Brothers Grimm*

I just watched it and thought it was okay, maybe that was because I wasn't expecting too much? Certainly not the "worst film I've seen in my whole life"! There was some weird Gilliam-isms in it, which would place it in an older audience than very young children, but I wouldn't have thought the scenes were more frightening than _Pirates of the Caribbean_. The DVD was a 12 certificate. An interesting premise to have Will and Jake Grimm as traveling con-artists who encounter a genuine fairy-tale curse; one which requires genuine courage instead of their usual bogus exorcisms. I'd agree that it did go "all over the place", but definitely worth seeing once.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Brothers Grimm (2005)*

I must admit I watched it thinking it would be a kids movie, well it most certinaly is not that, in fact it would probably give the kiddies nightmares. Its pretty scary for younger children. 
Me personally I thought it was alright, I didn't expect much and it it was a better than I though it would be, its not the best movie I have seen of this type, but nor is it the worst.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Bridge to Terabithia*

I finally got to see this movie last night and LOVED it! I've never read the book even though I have it. Guess I have a good excuse to read it now!


----------

